# mal in Sachen Bremse



## fx:flow (25. März 2006)

Habe an meinem WTP Addict momentan vorne und hinten 'ne Bremse von Tektro, nur sind die qualitativ ja wirklich der letzte Scheiss. Mein Händler hat mir angeboten, für 'nen 10er hinten (vorne würde ich, auch als Anfänger, gerne die Bremse weglassen - evtl) eine stinknormale Deore V-Brake, die "besser bzw. ausreichend" zieht, zu tauschen.

Geht das überhaupt? Empfehlenswert?


----------



## RISE (25. März 2006)

Ich glaube, die U Brake Sockel sind etwas anders und V-Brakes passen so ohne weiteres nicht. Bin aber nicht sicher.
Ansonsten würde ich ne ordentliche Bremse vorschlagen, Diatech Hombre reicht, auch die Diacomp AD 990 zieht sehr gut. Ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung. In Kombination mit den richtigen Belägen und ein bisschen Einstellen solltest du eine sehr gute Bremsleistung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (25. März 2006)

sag deinem händler mal, dass an deinem wethepeople bmx-fahrrad u-brake sockel dran sind. also: du sagst ihm, du willst ne diatech hombre fiesta haben, dazu ein odyssey linear slic cable und ggf noch nen odyssey monolever small. dann hast du ne investition von ~50,- und ne bremse die auch funktionieren sollte. ist jetzt nur für hinten!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. März 2006)

fx:flow schrieb:
			
		

> Habe an meinem WTP Addict momentan vorne und hinten 'ne Bremse von Tektro, nur sind die qualitativ ja wirklich der letzte Scheiss. Mein Händler hat mir angeboten, für 'nen 10er hinten (vorne würde ich, auch als Anfänger, gerne die Bremse weglassen - evtl) eine stinknormale Deore V-Brake, die "besser bzw. ausreichend" zieht, zu tauschen.
> 
> Geht das überhaupt? Empfehlenswert?



1. du kannst an ein BMX keine V-BRake montieren
2. für einen Anfänger der nebenbei MTB fährt ist brakeless ne ganz dumme Idee es sei denn du bist begabt und extrem motiviert dass du auch ohne zurecht kommst
3. ne U-Brake ist keine gute Bremse was das bremsen betrifft. Die Bremsleistung bleibt schon der Konstruktion nach hinter einer guten V-Brake zurück aber sie ist weger 
defektanfällig deswegen wird sie nachwievor im BMX Sport verwendet
4. Deswegen kann eine U-Brake nur fuktionieren wenn sie pernibel eingestellt ist, Bremsbeläge und Felge perfekt zueinander passen und die Züge 100%ig flutschen. Außerdem dürfen die Bremsarme keinen Millimeter flexen
5. Man hilft sich meistens mit Coolstop Belägen die besser funktionieren, teuren Außenhüllen wie Nokon oder Slic Kabeln wie Odyssee die nicht abknicken
6. Das Problem bei dir liegt daran, dass die Tektro U-Brakes flexen. Man benutzt die als sehr gut geltende Alternative Dia Compe AD-990 zusammen mit coolstop belägen.


----------



## fx:flow (25. März 2006)

Ich investiere auch gerne was in das Rad, hat sich halt gut angehÃ¶rt, so einfach eine besser gehende Bremse zu haben.

Mit den 50â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich leben. Werde wohl gleich zu etwas ordentlichem greifen, was auch fÃ¼r'n BMX gedacht ist.

Danke euch.

Edit: von "brakeless" lasse ich als BMX-AnfÃ¤nger die Finger, mir entschieden zu gefÃ¤hrlich, nur die vordere wollte ich testweise mal weglassen, zumal die eh sogut wie gar nicht funktioniert. Von der Deore-Sache bin ich abgekommen, jetzt surfe ich gerade umher.

Sollte ich denn zu der Hombre Fiesta zusÃ¤tzlich noch CoolStop-BelÃ¤ge kaufen? Oder reichen die, die schon dran sind?


----------



## Flatpro (25. März 2006)

zusätzliche beläge und unbedingt n odyssey slick cable, und das bitte schön gekürzt


----------



## fx:flow (25. März 2006)

Habe jetzt mal so laienhaft (ihr werdet euch ja auskennen...) ne kurze Liste zusammengestellt:

ODYSSEY Linear Slick Cable
ODYSSEY Monolever Small
DIA-TECH 996 Hombre Fiesta U-Brake
KOOL-STOP Beläge (WELCHE?!)

und das Zeug zu nem Radladen bringen, bei dem der Mechaniker selbst BMX fährt, wird wohl das beste sein.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. März 2006)

an Stelle der Fiesta nimmst du besser die AD-990 die kostet genauso viel, ist etwas schwerer flext aber deutlich weniger. Außerdem sind die Belöge dafür günstiger und lassen sich besser montieren weil sie zum stecken sind nicht zum schrauben





AD-990




AD-996 Fiesta

Die VR Bremse lässte besser gänzlich ab man fährt BMX nicht mit VR Bremse. Beim Addict auf der HP von WTP ist auch keine dran und ich hab allen Kunden die sofort abgebaut. 

Es bringt übrigens nichts BMX Sachen im Internet zu kaufen weil sich die Internetshops sich als Möglichkeit für Leute ohne BMX Shop in der Nähe sehen und nicht in Konkurrenz zu den BMX Shops die sie nie ersetzen wollen. Die Importeure achten auch peinlichst genau darauf, dass nur die UVPs bezahlt werden also kauf die Sachen besser bei deinem Händler.


----------



## fx:flow (25. März 2006)

Ansich würde ich das auch unterstützen, nur ist mir dieser Händler einfach unsymphatisch, dem werfe ich nicht allzu gerne Geld in den Rachen. Und der andere ist ein reiner MTB-Laden.

Wie gesagt, auf Gewicht kommt's mir eh nicht an, kann auch was wiegen, als Anfänger geht's mir eh erstmal nur darum, dass das Teil ordentlich geradeaus fährt, was aushält und <bremst>. Was nun mit den Belägen, welche Kool-Stop genau? Habe von der BMX-Technik 0 Ahnung ... hmpf.

Edit: und die VR-Bremse kommt ab!


----------



## AerO (25. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> man fährt BMX nicht mit VR Bremse



stimmt nicht.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht.


 Wofür gibt es nen Fuß 


Dem reinen MTB Laden kannst du ja mal nahelegen sich bei La Finca als Händler anzumelden. Außerdem ist der mit Sicherheit bei Sportimport als MTB Händler und die vertreiben nebenbei noch verdammt viel BMX Kram. Unter anderem auch Odyssee. 

Die Beläge sind mit den MTB Belägen identisch. 

du brauchst bei der 990 die EagleClaw 2 in salmon und bei der Fiesta die Supra 2 in Salmon. Es gibt auch Phatpads die bessere Bremleistung bringen sollen das ist aber physikalisch schon unsinn und außerdem ist die Bremskraft bei verschmutzter oder durchnässter Felge nicht besonders hoch. Also eine Fehlentwicklung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (25. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Odyssey


.


----------



## RISE (25. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Die VR Bremse lässte besser gänzlich ab man fährt BMX nicht mit VR Bremse.



Erzähl das mal Dave Osato.


----------



## aurelio (25. März 2006)

Oder Mark König ... etc.


----------



## Sele666 (26. März 2006)

hey sido! 
nur weil du dich seit neustem mal nen bissl mitb bmx beschäftigst brauchst hier nich auch gleich den allwissenden raushängen lassen  nur so als tip, man merkt deutlich das das noch neuland für dich ist!


----------



## Domas (26. März 2006)

joa, ich wollte eigentlich die Hombre, weils die in gold gibt. 
Oder meint ihr echt mit der 990 wäre man besser bedient? gibts ja nur leder nit in gold 
Hab auch das addict und mit der bremse geht garnix, die flext echt ohne ende!


----------



## Misanthrop (26. März 2006)

nimm die Hombre...
Taugt mehr...
und flacher isse auch noch besser bei Bremse auf Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> hey sido!
> nur weil du dich seit neustem mal nen bissl mitb bmx beschäftigst brauchst hier nich auch gleich den allwissenden raushängen lassen  nur so als tip, man merkt deutlich das das noch neuland für dich ist!


 
In letzter Zeit meinen immer mehr Leute mir entweder Arroganz oder Inkompetenz oder beides zu unterstellen.

Ich berate hier genau das was ich fast jeden Nachmittag zig mal im Shop meines Vaters mache seid dem wir La Finca Kunde sind auch bei jeder Menge BMX Rädern.

Ich hab keinen Bock es zu lassen nur weil meine Meinung gegen die der routinierteren BMX Forumsmitglieder gerichtet ist so ist das nun mal im Forum man kann darüber diskutieren.

Ich kenne einige Leute die ihre Hombre gegen ne AD-990 getauscht haben weil die besser funktioniert und weniger flext. Klar ist die Hombre flacher aber wenn man das nicht braucht ist man mit der 990 besser beraten. 

Ob ich das schreibe, Ryan Nyquist oder die vierjährige Tochter meines Nachbarn ist *******gal es kommt auf die Argumente an nicht auf die Menschen dahinter.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. März 2006)

Was haltet ihr von der U3 von Vangard?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von der U3 von Vangard?



die ist bis auf die Farbe identisch mit der Evolver INMO eine klasse Bremse


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. März 2006)

hab ich nehmlich heute bekommen, konnte sie aber noch nicht dranbauen da mir noch ein paar Sachen fehlen. Hab mir aber schon gedacht des die net schlecht sein wird. Wenn ich se dran hab werd ich was dazu berichten wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## AerO (27. März 2006)

nicht zu empfehlen, wenn sockel unten und kleine übersetzung gewünscht, das gibt n schönes klapperkonzert und die schrauben wirds nicht freuen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. März 2006)

Die Sockel sind bei mir oben, also funzt des denk ich, wenn se unten wären wär die Bremse schon zu dick denk ich.


----------



## Sele666 (27. März 2006)

hmm ich fahr an meinem pantera ne evolver mit 25/10... passt


----------



## AerO (27. März 2006)

aber definitiv nicht so wie es sollte. bin selber am pantera ne bremse so hoch wie die evolver auf ner 25iger übersetzung gefahren, nur zum kotzen. kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich in bezug aufs rad sehr empfindlich bin, was schleif- und rattergeräusche angeht. jedenfalls hat die kette auch bei hoher kettenspannung permanent auf der staubkappe und der schraube geschliffen, bäh.


----------



## Sele666 (27. März 2006)

bei mir klappert nix...


----------



## AerO (27. März 2006)

lüge, es muss klappern!
oder du hast was auf die bremse gepackt, zB n stück schlauch wie vor 3 seiten (im 20" waffen thread).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (27. März 2006)

nö lüge nich.... ja wenn ich etwas weniger kettenspannung fahre mach ichn stück schlauch druff aber im mom klappert auch so absolut nix... höchstens meine nokons am rahmen oder das lagerspiel der jc`s die ich im mom dranne hab


----------

